# Tracking Avelia Liberty Movement to Pueblo?



## Mr. Trainiac (Feb 17, 2020)

I saw recently on Instagram that Amtrak is movingly the Alstom Avelia trainset from Hornell, NY to the FRA test loop in Pueblo. They showed an animation of the route, passing through Chicago and Kansas City, which leads me to believe it is following the Southwest Chief route west of Chicago. Does anybody know when this train is passing through Chicago? It looks like the train is in Pennsylvania after it left Buffalo earlier today. I was referred to here from another railroad forum and was wondering if anybody has any information on this special movement. I was hoping to go out and photograph this train, but it is a little difficult because it is not regularly scheduled.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 17, 2020)

Reading the last couple of pages in this thread should give you more information.
https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/alstom-making-progress-on-acela-2-contract.72089/page-12


----------

